# Thabiti Anyabwile on Johnathan Edwards/Racism



## JS116 (Jan 31, 2012)

Tomorrow, Wednesday February 1,2012 Thabiti Anyawile(Reformed Baptist African American pastor from Cayman Islands) will be giving a lecture at TIU(Trinity International University).This is a well awaited and needed discussion that has been on alot of minds for a while now,especially in African American communities and churches reformed and non reformed.

You can view the LIVE stream at: Jonathan Edwards and American Racism - TIU Newsroom

It starts at 1:30pm CST
End at 2:30 CST

Tune in for one of the most anticipated, and possibly most beneficial discussions of the year!


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## rbcbob (Jan 31, 2012)

JS116 said:


> Tune in for one of the most anticipated, and possibly most beneficial discussions of the year!



Shawn could you post a summary for those of us who cannot catch it live?


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, I would love to get the transcripts and hear the connections. I know Edwards was a missionary to the Indians in New England after he left his church but I don't recall him mentioning much about racism in his writings.


----------



## JS116 (Jan 31, 2012)

rbcbob said:


> Shawn could you post a summary for those of us who cannot catch it live?



Yea,I can most definitely do that,I think think they will have it available for recap shortly after also.

but,I will most likely talk about it on the forum.


----------



## rbcbob (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Unoriginalname (Jan 31, 2012)

Pergamum said:


> Wow, I would love to get the transcripts and hear the connections. I know Edwards was a missionary to the Indians in New England after he left his church but I don't recall him mentioning much about racism in his writings.



I would also like to see a transcript because I am interested were Edwards falls. I know he did have a few house slaves through his life but I would be surprised to find if he said anything nearly as vile about people of African descent as Dabney.


----------



## JS116 (Feb 2, 2012)

It never came on..I waited for the stream but no hopesss..hopefully they'll have it on the web tomorrow


----------



## Andres (Feb 2, 2012)

JS116 said:


> It never came on..I waited for the stream but no hopesss..hopefully they'll have it on the web tomorrow



I wanted to see this but I ended up getting busy so I missed the time. I do hope a recording will be made available. If you find something Shawn, please keep us posted.


----------



## JS116 (Feb 20, 2012)

It's finally up!

Audio/Video for the Jonathan Edwards, Slavery, and Theology Lecture Available – Pure Church by Thabiti Anyabwile


----------

